# Powershell



## User0815 (2. März 2017)

Hey
ich müsste via powershell einen pfad nach bestimmten Ordnern auslesen lassen
Ich möchte eine xml datei in allen Ordnern die so anfangen kopieren bzw ersetzten
org.xmind.ui.resources_3.7.0.201612151837\templates\myfile

die Ordner haben jenach Version der Software andere namen
org.xmind.ui.resources_*
daher müsste ich hier eine Wildcard nutzen.

Alle Ordner die so anfangen haben einen \templates\ Ordner in dem die Datei ist die ich ersetzen möchte.

Wie kann ich das am besten umsetzen?
For Each?
Kann mir jemand helfen, habe bereits 2 Anstäze aber leider keinen Erfolg zum einen wollte ich via get child item und include die templates.xml in allen Ordnern  in Program Files suchen, und dieses Ergebniss dann nutzen.


----------

